# Flies hatching in my home?!?



## dk_40207 (Jun 23, 2005)

This is so strange. For the past two days, I have noticed a large number of young(can't fly very well) flies in my kitchen window. I will kill them, and several hours later, there are at least ten more.
This afternoon there were over ten.
We are in the city. They aren't coming in a window.

What could they be hatching out of? They aren't coming from the garbage can...can they come from drains? There are no rotting odors anywhere....
Any ideas?


----------



## daubermaus (Nov 11, 2007)

If you have a dishwasher - there is often an overflow area that can get gross behind and between the washer and the sink. Also a splash pan underneath. If you rent call you're Super. If not Hot Shot brand No-Pest Strip2 works okay as does old fashion glue strips. But if you can't find the maggots - and you've poured bleach down the drain....

I would wait for the current colony to finish hatching before going looking for the source of all grossness.


----------



## Lindafisk (Nov 17, 2004)

I had the exact thing happen at another house and never did figure out where they came from. I was killing flies forever, it seemed. Do you have houseplants in the kitchen? Maybe one is too damp?
I have had it happen once recently, and it was the guinea pigs cage. One corner was really saturated and dirty and the kids were not keeping up the proper cleaning schedule. I could have killed them. Poor piggie. But they felt bad enough that is hasn't happened anymore!
What about a drip pan under the fridge?


----------



## MoonShine (Mar 17, 2003)

I've seen those baby flies in the house and I'm pretty sure they're coming from the ceiling fan. I know that sounds odd, but that's where I see them...buzzing around right below the fan, so I wonder if they are coming in from up in the attic somehow. Could there be an area in your house where they may be able to come in? If they're coming in around my ceiling fan, I honestly can't see any type of openings. I guess since they're small, they squeeze through somewhere.


----------



## dk_40207 (Jun 23, 2005)

Well, at least we aren't alone! I just couldn't believe that I wasseeing more flies inthecity then when we werein the country.....still haven't figured it out, but hopefully they will stop soon. yuck!
Christina


----------



## hiswife (May 30, 2008)

we had the same thing last year, we have screens on all windows, keep the doors shut, and then we thought maybe they could be coming down the chimney ... put a ton of fly strips around the fireplace and while we caught some, we weren't convinced that the chimney was the "point of entry" ... it was a mystery to be sure!


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

If you have a crawlspace, check the hole under the sink where the pipes come in and see if the seal (if there is one) has a gap. That happened to me the summer I built my house and it was improperly sealed, they were coming up from the crawlspace.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Us too! Woke up this morning to flies everywhere. I went on a killing spree thinking I had gotten them all. Went in the kitchen a few minutes later and it was just as bad.
Annoying.
Luckily they aren't too bright and are easy to kill.


----------

